# البرتشن مش عايز يفتح



## ZOU_SEAMA (10 أغسطس 2010)

ســـــــــــــــــــــــ المسيـــــــــــــــــــح ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام

عندي مشكله ياريت لو حد يعرفنى احلها ازاي اكون شاكر ليه
 عندي على الجهاز البرتشن  مش عايز يفتح ، ويطلب فرمات لما اضغط على اي حاجه فيه( عندما اعمل فتح _ او كوبى) يطلب فرمات وانا مش عايز افرمت البرتش علشان عليه حاجات مهمه اوي
 عملت سكان على الجهاز ومش قاري البرتشن
 حطيت الهرد على جهاز تانى  والبرتشن مفتحش
​ لو حد يعرف الحل ايه يقولي ارجوكم









 وديه صوره من الجهاز بتاعى
http://www.herosh.com/download/5621877/SDFSDSDStmap.Image._2_.bmp.html


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

ZOU_SEAMA قال:


> ســـــــــــــــــــــــ المسيـــــــــــــــــــح ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام
> 
> عندي مشكله ياريت لو حد يعرفنى احلها ازاي اكون شاكر ليه
> عندي على الجهاز البرتشن  مش عايز يفتح ، ويطلب فرمات لما اضغط على اي حاجه فيه( عندما اعمل فتح _ او كوبى) يطلب فرمات وانا مش عايز افرمت البرتش علشان عليه حاجات مهمه اوي
> ...


*

لما تفتح البرتشن بتظهرلك الرساله دي





لو بيظهرلك الرساله دي اعمل كده 

 الدخول الي البارتشن المصاب وعمل الاتي....

1- الذهاب الي Tools في الـToolbar والضغط عليها
2 اختيار Folder Option
3- الضغط علي View
4- التعليم علي Show Hidden Files
5- حذف التعليم من امام Hide Protected Operating System Files
6- الضغط علي Ok
7- سيظهر الان الملف الـAutorun.inf علي البارتشن المصاب
8- قم بحذف الملف من البارتشن المصاب ثم قم بعمل اعادة تشغيل للجهاز​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*لو بيظهر عندك الرساله دي





اتاكد الاول ان الهرد مش فيه بادسيكتور
والاحسن توديه لمهندس ​*


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً عزيزي على ردك وتعبك

 وهى الرساله التانيه بتاعة الفورمات
 ازي اعرف انه باد سكتور​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

zou_seama قال:


> شكراً عزيزي على ردك وتعبك
> 
> وهى الرساله التانيه بتاعة الفورمات
> ازي اعرف انه باد سكتور​




*في برامج بتكشف ع الهرد
اذا كان فيه باد سيكتور ولا لا
والاحسن ليك زي ماقلت فوق
ودي الجهاز لمهندس افضل 
لانك ممكن تعمل حاجه غلط 
تبوظ حاجه اكبر
اسأل مجرب لاني خربت كتير​*


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (11 أغسطس 2010)

نشــــــــــــــكر ربنـــــــــــــــا 
تمكن اخى من استرجاع الملفات عن طريق برنامج

Disk-Internals+Partition+Recovery+1.91
 وانصح اي شخص لما تحصل معاه نفس المشكله والبرتشن يطلب فرمات
 ميستعجلش ويفرمت البرتشن زي ماكونت انا عايز اعمل
​


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (11 أغسطس 2010)

ملحوظه البرتشن لسه مفتحش والبرنامج تمكن فقط من استرجاع الملفات كامله​


----------



## hanysabry (12 أغسطس 2010)

على فكره كده فى فيرس على الجهاز وفى برنامج بصلح المشكله ده
جرب البرنامج ده وقولى

http://www.4shared.com/file/36278143/7a5e1bd1/RRT.html


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (13 أغسطس 2010)

> على فكره كده فى فيرس على الجهاز وفى برنامج بصلح المشكله ده
> جرب البرنامج ده وقولى


شكراً عزيزي على ردك
 نزلت البرنامج ومعرفتش استخدمه ،بس هى مش مشكله فيرس دي  ملفات فتح البرتشن  حدث بها شىء ما، وفرمت البرتشن بعدما اخذت الملفات المهمه من عليه وهو الان يعمل​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أغسطس 2010)

نزل برنامج او اداة اوتران وبمشيئه ربنا هيفتح​


----------



## holiness (24 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الفاضل .. 
هل هذه الحالة اصبحت بعد فرمتة الجهاز ؟؟ 
انت الان اخذت المعلومات من البارتشين بتاعك ؟ 
لو اخذتها اذن اعمل فورمات للديسك افضل لك انت كل ما عليك تضغط yes وثم بعد ذلك start 
واذا ما بتعرف احكيلي انا اعملك شرح 
على فكرة .. مش بالضرورة يكون في فايروس .. يعني لا تدير بال بخصوص الفايروس 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (29 أغسطس 2010)

holiness قال:


> اخي الفاضل ..
> هل هذه الحالة اصبحت بعد فرمتة الجهاز ؟؟
> انت الان اخذت المعلومات من البارتشين بتاعك ؟
> لو اخذتها اذن اعمل فورمات للديسك افضل لك انت كل ما عليك تضغط yes وثم بعد ذلك start
> ...



*شكراً للاخ*holiness* والاخ ابانوب.... على ردكم، والبرتش فتح بعد عمل الفرمات  وهو الان يعمل،

كما اوضحت فى المشاركه رقم 9*

* شكراً على تعب محبتكم جميعاً*​


----------



## mena_abanoub (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بص انا حصلى المشكلة دى قبل كدة وومكن يكون من الكابل الى موصل الهارد بالبوردة ممكن يكون فية مشكلة ياريت تجرب الهارد عند حد تانى او حاول تتاكد من تركيب الكابل مرة اخرى


----------



## سامح روماني2 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

انا كانت عندي نفس المشكله وفرمت وريحت دماغي


----------

